# New to Wildcamping



## MaggieMaskew (Sep 19, 2018)

:wave:

Hi Everyone, I've just joined, hope to meet up sometime
Cheers
MaggieMay


----------



## tribute11 (Sep 19, 2018)

*Hi*

Welcome to the club :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy,I presume you will be attending the moffat meeting .hope you know our legend robert?


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 19, 2018)

A warm welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 19, 2018)

WElcome from n/ireland and do keep tuned in.


----------



## MaggieMaskew (Sep 19, 2018)

*Hi*



The laird said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy,I presume you will be attending the moffat meeting .hope you know our legend robert?




Haha Yes Robert has been a great help and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone at the Moffat Meet. You all sound such a friendly bunch!!


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2018)

MaggieMaskew said:


> Haha Yes Robert has been a great help and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone at the Moffat Meet. You all sound such a friendly bunch!!



We will be looking forward to meeting you also.,you will see I had put your name down as Keith on the list for the meet as robt was not too sure what name you were using ,so at the list end you are Keith.
Regards Gordon


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2018)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:



Gerry you gonna pop in for the day ?


----------



## izwozral (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## brakers (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi and a very warm welcome to the club hope to meet you on your travels someday:wave::have fun::have fun::have fun::have fun:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

